# How often do you feed live food?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I did a search and came up with nothing.

Besides dry food I've been feeding my fish either live black worms, or thawed frozen blood worms every day. Plus once in awhile live adult brine shrimp. They do love it. How much is to much? I'm not talking about fouling the tank but the fish. Don't want to over do it.

DLH


----------



## Lots-o-Pets (Mar 31, 2011)

It depends on the type of fish and size you have. When I had all my tanks running I would do a live food feeding maybe twice a week. But I vary what I feed. One day, I do flakes, another day will be a type frozen pre-package (I keep different frozen types) and the next maybe gut-loaded worms or crickets, maybe a few feeders. But then I feed every other day I gave them 5 mins to eat, then I would net up anything left floating. This was just my feeding plan. And I didn't have nipped fins with the Chiclids.

Hope this help.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots-o-Pets

Thanks. I actually feed flakes twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. I think I'll cut down the live and frozen food to maybe every 2 or 3 days.

A couple of weeks ago the lfs recommended frozen blood worms. I think the fish like them even more than the live black worms. Plus the blood worms being smaller than the black worms, the small fish will feed on them.

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed new fry live three to four times a day,once they start to get bigger,about three weeks or so I introduce pellets(I dont feed flakes)and that replaces one feeding.Then as they grow,and the adults get fed live every other day or so and breeders being conditioned will get live twice a day with a pellet in between.


These are bettas,BTW.(in case my avatar and sig didnt give that away.)


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I feed live food every second day to my oscars. Other fish weekly


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine get live and frozen as well as flakes daily.
The blackworms are dinner, hikari frozen bloodworms for breakfast and kens flakes for lunch. Since Ive started using de-ionized salt and RO water my blackworms have been ALOT healthier and I havnt had an issue with the fish either in this time. Same supplier just different keeping methods.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on the livestock. Fry and fish I'm trying to get to show or breeding condition are fed live food everyday. 

rick


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Looks like it's OK to feed live or frozen live everyday. After thinking about it, maybe the answer to the question should have been obvious to me. After all, what do the fish feed on in the wild. 

Many years ago I use to work with someone who knew more about raising tropical fish than I will ever know. I remember seeing big tubs where he raised brine shrimp to adult size. I also remember him saying something about being careful when feeding baby brine shrimp to baby angels. Something about the salt causing the gill covers to become stunted. Anyone ever heard of that? I would ask him, except a drunk got him years ago north of Antigo, Wisconsin.

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Only thing Ive heard from the BBS is the shells can cause constipation,and kill the fry if they ingest it.I dont raise angels though.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish I had easy access to live. I feed my mixed fishes flake every day, morning and evening. (except, once in awhile I'll skip a day of feeding altogether) I feed "special treat" frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp maybe three times a week. My wife calls it "Fish Chaos".

Their color and general health seem to be great with amazing growth.


----------

